# The Shedding Process



## Nero Egernia (May 23, 2017)

*Introduction*

Not so long ago on a reasonable sunny autumn day I took my carpet pythons out for some sunshine, a bit of supervised exercise, and an attempt to “train” them to do their business outside. One adult snake is a neutral grey in colour, with a paper white belly. But on this particular day he was looking a little different. “Huh, you’re looking a little brown today,” I mutter to myself as I get a good look at him in the sun. “If I didn’t know any better I’d say you were coming up to a shed again . . .”

It turns out he was coming up to a shed. At first I thought this was odd as he had just shed only a month ago. Perhaps I was feeding him too much. Or perhaps he was going through a growth spurt after his lengthy stint with DpAW. I also noticed that one of my other snakes, this one a hatchling, was looking a little dull and brown as well. So both snakes were coming up to a shed.

Since I like to take photos and because of the influx of new keepers posting, not knowing or having little knowledge on this inevitable and fascinating behaviour in snakes, I thought it would be worth documenting and detailing some of the common indicators of a snake in the shedding cycle. This post only covers carpet pythons, however. South-west Carpet Pythons to be specific. Signs of a snake undergoing the shed cycle may be slightly different in different species. But many behaviours and physical signs are universal in all snakes, such as the blue or cloudy eyes for example. I hope this post will prove useful and informative to many reptile keepers.

*The Shedding Cycle*

All animals shed their skin as they grow. Humans, for example, continually shed their skin as tiny flakes. Most lizards shed their skin in parts over a couple of days or weeks, but not all. Some may even eat their skins. Snakes do not eat their skins and, if under appropriate conditions, shed their skin in one piece. This process is known as _ecdysis_. It may last for 1-2 weeks, depending on the animal.


During this time it is not uncommon for the snake to remain in their hide until the cycle is complete.


Most snakes will also stop eating.


It is not recommended to feed the snake, even if it will accept food.


If you were expecting your snake to defecate at this time, then it is highly likely that it will not do so until after the cycle is complete.


Snakes generally become more defensive than is typical throughout the cycle. For this reason, it is recommended not to handle the snake. They feel vulnerable, particularly during the stage in which their eyes have become cloudy.


At this time rough handling may damage the old or new skin.

*Stage One: Dark, Dull Skin with a Pink Belly
Day: 1-3*

At this stage the snake will look slightly duller and darker than usual. Their bellies may take on a pink tone. Some new keepers may mistake this as a burn or scale rot. Don’t worry, chances are it’s not. Belly patterning may become pale or opaque. Sometimes the eyes will become dull. This stage varies from snake to snake and sometimes the signs may not be obvious. With my two grey snakes they became a slight dull brown in colour.



Here Grey is looking a little dull and brown. Note that the eyes are a little dull as well.



Note the pink belly and the opaque effect of the belly patterning.



This picture clearly shows the pink tinge of the belly. Normally the belly is as white as the post in the background.



Pixie going a dull brown colour. Pixie's shed cycle happily coincided with an upgrade in tub size.



Note that the pattern on the belly has gone opaque, and yet there is no pink tone for Pixie. However, the prevalent blue tone on Pixie's belly is not as obvious anymore.

*Stage Two: Cloudy, Opaque, Milky, or Blue eyes
Day: 3-8*

This stage is perhaps the most recognisable. The eyes become cloudy or blue, and the snake’s skin in general has become extremely dull. The new skin has formed beneath the old skin. A milky fluid is secreted between the skins to separate them, making the old skin easier to remove. New keepers may mistake the cloudy eyes as a sign that their snake is going or has gone blind. While their vision has become impaired, it is only temporary. Because of this, the snake is feeling at its most vulnerable and may strike defensively. It’s recommended not to handle at this time and to leave the snake alone.



Perhaps one of the most well known signs of a snake in shed; the blue/cloudy eyes.



Another example under different lighting.



Note the blue, dull tinge to Pixie's eyes. Not quite as obvious in comparison with Grey.

*Stage Three: Clearing Up
Day: 7-10*

The eyes and skin now begin to clear up. It may look as though your snake is not going to shed after all, save that the skin might still be a little dull. Although carpet pythons are known to be relatively dark compared to their original colour. At this stage new keepers may begin to wonder if the shed has already happened and that the snake has perhaps eaten the skin. They have not. The snake will soon be ready to shed the old skin.



Grey's eyes have cleared up but his skin still looks darker than usual.



Note the belly patterning has cleared up. Also, the belly is now as white as the post in the right side of the background.



Pixie's eyes have cleared up, but the skin still looks fairly dark.

*Stage Four: Shedding of the Old Skin
Day: 9-14*

This is the final stage where the snake commences the “sloughing” of its old skin. The process can be quick, lasting from 30 minutes to an hour. It may be a while before the keeper witnesses the act. It’s a fascinating event. The snake begins by rubbing its nose or chin on any rough surface it can find to create a break in the old skin. This can include anything from the interior of the enclosure, to furnishings such as rocks or branches, even using its own body to slowly peel back its skin, inside out, and ending at the tail tip. If conditions are appropriate the skin should come off in one piece. Sometimes, however, the skin may tear if the snake passes over it or if it becomes snagged on rough surfaces. If you find the skin in two pieces, and there’s no retained shed on the snake, there’s nothing to worry about.



Grey beginning to shed. It starts at the tip of the nose.



The old skin is peeling back like a long sock off a leg. Note the colour difference between the old and new skins.



Pixie beginning to shed. Once again, it starts at the nose. Note that both the eye caps have come off with the old skin. It's very important to make sure that they come off.



Note the colour difference between the old and new skins.

*The Shed Cycle is Complete
*
Your snake is now looking particularly bright and colourful. Now would be a good time to take photos. But first there are a few things to look out for. You need to make sure that the snake has shed properly. Pay close attention to the eyes, vent and tail tip of the snake. It’s very important that there’s no retained shed in these areas. Are there any signs of _dysecdysis_ (abnormal or incomplete shedding of the skin)? There are a few methods that can help with this, however, I'm not going to delve into it here as this post is about the shedding process, and not dysecdysis.

I was originally going to post a few more pictures but it seems that I have reached my limit. If anyone feels that I have left something out, or if I've provided incorrect information please mention it below.


----------



## MANNING (May 23, 2017)

I would suggest this be made a sticky. Easy to read and informative, thanks


----------



## MzJen (May 23, 2017)

Excellent photos.....


----------



## pinefamily (May 23, 2017)

I think you've covered it, Oshkii.
Great post.


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 23, 2017)

The best & most comprehensive summary I've ever seen! Perfectly illustrated as well. A great resource!

Jamie


----------



## MANNING (May 23, 2017)

MzJen said:


> Excellent photos.....


As always!! 


pythoninfinite said:


> The best & most comprehensive summary I've ever seen! Perfectly illustrated as well. A great resource!
> Jamie


+1 Helps to learn faster when you can associate a daunting chapter of text with a couple cool photos


----------



## Harry89 (May 23, 2017)

Thank you very much for this, my little dude had his first shed with me last week, and having never seen it before, I was rather confused during the final waiting period as to what was going on. This would have been awesome two weeks ago, but has certainly given me a much better insight into the whole process, many thanks.


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad you find it helpful and easy to understand.


----------



## Snapped (May 23, 2017)

Great pics and a good resource for newbies as well, can this be made a pinned subject?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 23, 2017)

Good work


----------



## caz2y5 (May 23, 2017)

Thank you so much for this. I'm still waiting for my baby to shed and this really helped.


----------



## Mazakeen (Jun 19, 2017)

That was very informative, I have a young female Woma who seems to shed more than any other snake I have known.Beautiful photos.


----------



## MrSquigglesPencil (Oct 23, 2017)

Thankyou. Very informative, just the info I was looking for.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Mar 20, 2018)

Just thought I'd ad..."...snakes do not eat their skin."
I confirmed about a minute ago that they do on occasion eat their shed.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 21, 2018)

Sleazy.P.Martini said:


> Just thought I'd ad..."...snakes do not eat their skin."
> I confirmed about a minute ago that they do on occasion eat their shed.



Did the snake eat the whole skin or a piece of it?


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Mar 22, 2018)

He ate the majority of his entire shed. I've noticed before that they have gone missing, but this time I was able to catch him in the act and got a few videos


----------



## mkrma (Mar 31, 2018)

Thank you very much for this one!


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 3, 2018)

I've had quite a large number of snakes eat their skins over the years. It's not exactly normal, but keep enough snakes and from time to time it'll happen.

Nicely illustrated sloughing account, Nero


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 3, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> I've had quite a large number of snakes eat their skins over the years. It's not exactly normal, but keep enough snakes and from time to time it'll happen.
> 
> Nicely illustrated sloughing account, Nero


Do they do this due to a lack of some sort of nutrition? I think I remember somewhere saying lizards will drop their tail and eat it as a last resort, can’t remember where but it doesn’t sound too far off track


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 3, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Do they do this due to a lack of some sort of nutrition? I think I remember somewhere saying lizards will drop their tail and eat it as a last resort, can’t remember where but it doesn’t sound too far off track



It has always very clearly seemed like a mistake, and I don't believe it would give them any nutritional benefit - often it passes through quite undigested. 

I absolutely positively do not give any credibility to lizards dropping their own tails to eat them as a last resort food item. It would be counterproductive anyway in multiple ways. I can see how someone with little understanding of biology may think it makes sense and make up the story, but no, I don't for a moment believe that story and it sounds completely off any track based in reality.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 3, 2018)

Exactly... Why forfeit something and eat it just to regenerate it again... seems like a pointless exercise.


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 10, 2020)

Please excuse the quality everyone, I'm still learning how to use the editing programs. Here's the video edition of the shedding process in snakes. Hope you find it both informative and entertaining.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 11, 2020)

Great vid Nero Egernia! Very informative. Man, those woma's are nice!


----------



## shaun9628 (Aug 24, 2020)

Great Thread...Thanks.
I have had a diamond python for about 4 to 5 weeks now.(unplanned addition).Enclosure had no heat source.Have installed a heat lamp.Have had the snake probed,it is a male and over 1 year old and is under weight.He has had 3 fuzzy rats in the last 4 to five weeks the last being yesterday.Upon checking his enclosure this morning to raise the temp I found him in the shedding process.I will attemp to attach a couple of photos.Any comments welcome.


----------



## Colin41 (Mar 6, 2021)

I have just read your post and found it very informative. Great photos and nice looking snakes.
Thank you.
[automerge]1618469352[/automerge]
I have a 4 month old Stimsons which shed one long piece in the first week of March. On the 12th April, she shed again, but this time I noticed that the small piece with the eye and head skin in the water bowl and the rest in one single piece in a corner. I feed her a 'Pinky' each Wednesday. On the 26th March she was 30cms long, and then on the 12th April, I measured her again and she was 31.8cms. Is that a normal length growth for that period? For several days before she shed this last time, she never came out of her hide, which made me a little concerned as I did not know she was in 'shed' mode.


----------



## “Monty” Children’s Python (Apr 23, 2021)

Nero Egernia said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Not so long ago on a reasonable sunny autumn day I took my carpet pythons out for some sunshine, a bit of supervised exercise, and an attempt to “train” them to do their business outside. One adult snake is a neutral grey in colour, with a paper white belly. But on this particular day he was looking a little different. “Huh, you’re looking a little brown today,” I mutter to myself as I get a good look at him in the sun. “If I didn’t know any better I’d say you were coming up to a shed again . . .”
> 
> ...


Hi my children’s python has shed about 6 days ago his eyes were fine it all came off but now his eyes have turned rough looking on the outside I have included a photo I’m very worried is he going to do another shed so quickly ?
Thanks for reading some experienced advice An opinion would be so helpful.


----------



## Jonesy1103 (Apr 24, 2021)

“Monty” Children’s Python said:


> Hi my children’s python has shed about 6 days ago his eyes were fine it all came off but now his eyes have turned rough looking on the outside I have included a photo I’m very worried is he going to do another shed so quickly ?
> Thanks for reading some experienced advice An opinion would be so helpful.


Hi
I have a Children's myself but I havent been in this very long. I think I have seen this before (see further down) I have also done a lot of reading:

For repeated sheds (back to back shedding) check for any signs of skin disorders or parasites like mites. Have a good close visual and also if your snake has been submerging itself a lot, it may have had mites.

However I cant tell from the photo if thats a shed coming on or something else. Are temps and humidity all good?

And now that I remember it, my Childrens eye went blurry a couple of days after the last shed. It cleared up within about 4 days after. I dunno if its something to do with the new eye scale stretching into shape or something. But one day I noticed it (like your photo) and then a few days later, I sorta noticed it was gone.

For now I would check skin all over, without causing too much distress, then check temps and humidity, then wait a few days. Reckon it looks like what mine did last time. 

Cheers


----------



## “Monty” Children’s Python (Apr 26, 2021)

Jonesy1103 said:


> Hi
> I have a Children's myself but I havent been in this very long. I think I have seen this before (see further down) I have also done a lot of reading:
> 
> For repeated sheds (back to back shedding) check for any signs of skin disorders or parasites like mites. Have a good close visual and also if your snake has been submerging itself a lot, it may have had mites.
> ...


Thank you so much he shed in 15th April that’s when I realised his eyes were funny.
[automerge]1619412057[/automerge]


“Monty” Children’s Python said:


> Thank you so much he shed in 15th April that’s when I realised his eyes were funny.


I’ll keep humidity up more


----------



## CF Constrictor (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi MCP
As long as you are aware that constant high humidity is not good for them, just saying don't over do it. Good luck.


“Monty” Children’s Python said:


> Thank you so much he shed in 15th April that’s when I realised his eyes were funny.
> [automerge]1619412057[/automerge]
> 
> I’ll keep humidity up more


----------



## “Monty” Children’s Python (Apr 27, 2021)

CF Constrictor said:


> Hi MCP
> As long as you are aware that constant high humidity is not good for them, just saying don't over do it. Good luck.


Thank you I’ll keep it 50-60 % humidity


----------



## CF Constrictor (Apr 27, 2021)

In my opinion that would be to high. I keep mine at around 30 - 35% and never have any issues shedding old skin. Constant high humidity can cause respiratory infection and other problems and vets are expensive. Good luck.


----------



## “Monty” Children’s Python (May 6, 2021)

CF Constrictor said:


> In my opinion that would be to high. I keep mine at around 30 - 35% and never have any issues shedding old skin. Constant high humidity can cause respiratory infection and other problems and vets are expensive.
> 
> 
> CF Constrictor said:
> ...


[automerge]1620956621[/automerge]


Jonesy1103 said:


> Hi
> I have a Children's myself but I havent been in this very long. I think I have seen this before (see further down) I have also done a lot of reading:
> 
> For repeated sheds (back to back shedding) check for any signs of skin disorders or parasites like mites. Have a good close visual and also if your snake has been submerging itself a lot, it may have had mites.
> ...


Hey I was due to go to the vet and one hour before I was about to go because of the eyes my children’s python had were dry even after he had a perfect shed this is what happened and thank god he shed and his eyes cleared after 4 weeks one hour before my appointment monty decided to fix the problem himself lol photos bellow
[automerge]1620956933[/automerge]


“Monty” Children’s Python said:


> Hi my children’s python has shed about 6 days ago his eyes were fine it all came off but now his eyes have turned rough looking on the outside I have included a photo I’m very worried is he going to do another shed so quickly ?
> Thanks for reading some experienced advice An opinion would be so helpful.


The it just happened to me his eyes are all normal now and it was an hour before I was due to go to the vet he did this...(photos below) back to back shed


----------



## Jonesy1103 (May 14, 2021)

“Monty” Children’s Python said:


> [automerge]1620956621[/automerge]
> 
> Hey I was due to go to the vet and one hour before I was about to go because of the eyes my children’s python had were dry even after he had a perfect shed this is what happened and thank god he shed and his eyes cleared after 4 weeks one hour before my appointment monty decided to fix the problem himself lol photos bellow
> [automerge]1620956933[/automerge]
> ...


Good news! Not quite what happened with mine but I am glad it cleared up. Good looking snake


----------



## “Monty” Children’s Python (Jul 21, 2021)

Nero Egernia said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Not so long ago on a reasonable sunny autumn day I took my carpet pythons out for some sunshine, a bit of supervised exercise, and an attempt to “train” them to do their business outside. One adult snake is a neutral grey in colour, with a paper white belly. But on this particular day he was looking a little different. “Huh, you’re looking a little brown today,” I mutter to myself as I get a good look at him in the sun. “If I didn’t know any better I’d say you were coming up to a shed again . . .”
> 
> ...


Brilliant explanation and educational for new and not so new owners of a snake wondering how it all happens .cuts the stress and worry by reading this post.


----------



## CjLeveille (Nov 20, 2021)

Nero Egernia said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Not so long ago on a reasonable sunny autumn day I took my carpet pythons out for some sunshine, a bit of supervised exercise, and an attempt to “train” them to do their business outside. One adult snake is a neutral grey in colour, with a paper white belly. But on this particular day he was looking a little different. “Huh, you’re looking a little brown today,” I mutter to myself as I get a good look at him in the sun. “If I didn’t know any better I’d say you were coming up to a shed again . . .”
> 
> ...


over 4 years on and its still an invaluable help for newbies like me.Thankyou so much.


----------



## Colin41 (Dec 2, 2021)

shaun9628 said:


> Great Thread...Thanks.
> I have had a diamond python for about 4 to 5 weeks now.(unplanned addition).Enclosure had no heat source.Have installed a heat lamp.Have had the snake probed,it is a male and over 1 year old and is under weight.He has had 3 fuzzy rats in the last 4 to five weeks the last being yesterday.Upon checking his enclosure this morning to raise the temp I found him in the shedding process.I will attemp to attach a couple of photos.Any comments welcome.View attachment 329806
> View attachment 329807


Gee Shaun, that's is a really nice looking Diamond.


----------



## CaitlinK (Feb 17, 2022)

Thanks this is very accurate and experienced wisdom that you are handing on to new and future keepers!
Like you I have been privileged enough to catch my pythons in the act of sloughing their scale-shed. And the experience is not only bonding, but very fascinating.
For interests sake I currently have a carpet python morph (not quite adult) & a bredl's python (adult).
My own keeping is going splendidly and both pythons shed with a fortnight of one another, though housed separately (but in the same room), in an entire slough.
Worth reading, very specific in timeline and thanks again!


----------



## Colonel (Aug 7, 2022)

Thanks Nero. 
I have an 8 month old B.H.P. that I got 2 months ago. He shed 5 weeks after I got him, and I was frantically trying to find information about the process. I was lucky enough to witness him shedding inside his hide. I watched it through the opening and extracted the skin as soon as he was out. He'll be coming up to another soon, so I know what to look out for this time.


----------

